
Why we’re not overreacting to the coronavirus, in one chart - doener
https://www.vox.com/future-perfect/2020/3/20/21179040/coronavirus-us-italy-not-overreacting
======
natvert
A related and well worth-reading analysis:
[https://www.zerohedge.com/health/covid-19-evidence-over-
hyst...](https://www.zerohedge.com/health/covid-19-evidence-over-hysteria)
which makes the point that none of these numbers are adjusted for country
population (or pop density)

Also, why the article is not on medium, where it was originally:
[https://www.wsj.com/articles/controlling-the-virus-
narrative...](https://www.wsj.com/articles/controlling-the-virus-
narrative-11584899715)

------
ponsin
So they align the graph to start Italy at February 23 and US to start at March
2. They say because that is when both counties reached 100 cases, but that
doesn't sound like a good reason. Why not 50 or 200? Then, they don't even
adjust for population (US has more than 5 times the amount of people as
Italy). And lastly, the big spike that we see in the graph of the US comes
from the fact that now they are testing more people, it doesn't necessarily
mean that a lot more people or getting the virus.

